# Drinking water with meals



## caputsky (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi, I have tried to search about this topic on the internet, but there are a lot of conflicting views. I was wondering if anyone here has had good/bad experience about drinking water while eating? I personally drink water with every meal, and was wondering if it was possibly hindering my digestion? I know this is a random question, but maybe others can chime in with their experiences/ideas/thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't think it makes much difference. The body dumps a bunch of water into the digestive process anyway. I think it can sense how much water it needs to add.There are a lot of theories that say never drink any water with meals, but I don't think they are scientific theories.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

I follow the don't drink water or anything with meals rule. Stop drinking 15 minutes before and 1 hour after. I do drink maybe 1/2 cup just to swallow my supplements and meds. Theory is not to dilute your stomach acid to improve digestion and create a better enviroment for the downsteam bacteria.Caputsky, like you stated "a lot of conflicting views." on the internet. My nutritionist gave me this advice. I have also seen in on Jini Patel Thompson site/books http://www.jinipatelthompson.com. Dr. Dahlman site/book http://www.drdahlman.comAnd a few other places that I can't recall at this moment.


----------



## EarnestAccord (Dec 11, 2001)

Second that. I drink nothing surrounding meal time and just a few gulps to wash the after meal supplements down. Helps me with the stomach bloat and transit. I find if I drink to much liquid the food takes forever to leave my stomach...Burp...burp...So that's just my method.But of coarse, I drink lots of water through out the coarse of my entire day. I have a Nalgene bottle that I fill-up everyday to 30oz with bottled water, I always try and finish that before the day is through.


----------

